# Confused.com.... bulking



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm well confused about best route to go...

Need to get more calories in me to aid muscle building, im a veggy so obviously need to eat more, but to make sure i get effectively another meals worth of calories in me im looking at bulking/MRP supplements.

Now after reading around on this forum and others i have only confused myself.

Would i be better to get a complete bulking supp or make my own using a decent protein source mixing with some oats.

If i get the all in one bulking supp, is it ok to have the recommened 2/3 servings on a training day (approx 400cal per serving) adn then on non training days have 1/2 servings.

helpppp


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Id start eating massive steaks  Does that help! LOL

Nah have a read of this, this may help you battle onto eatin lots of oats and mixing them with everything, good bulking product:

http://www.answerfitness.com/172/oatmeal-oats-oat-bran-healthy-food-day/#more-172


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

my training partner is a veggie...and i must admit GSleigh is right about the steak  make your own mass shake as you can make different versions to suite you... also adding more fats into your diet will increase cals as well.

a nice mass shake for me would be...

100g oats

5-10g coconut oil

50-65g whey powder


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

seems DIY is the way forward, GS that link gave me the answer to a question i was gona post so thanks..

ALthough another question,, what would the calories be for sya shortys shake..cause i would like to get 400/500 calories out of it..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

100g oats - 400 cals (ish)

10g oil - 90 cals (ish!)

50g protein powder - 200cals.

Total: 690 cals!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Both shake suggestions above are spot on! Listen to these guys mate  .


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

ill consider myself told then lol.. thanks..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea i like the sound of those shakes  Good mix!


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

You cant beat oat + whey for a weight gaining shake. Plus its cheap as chips. I put on just shy of 5 stone in 4 months, by eating as much as i possibly could and having about 4 oat shakes a day.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

phenom82 said:


> You cant beat oat + whey for a weight gaining shake. Plus its cheap as chips. I put on just shy of 5 stone in 4 months, by eating as much as i possibly could and having about 4 oat shakes a day.


Right more oats for me, i am only eating about 100grams a day. I bet if i put that up to 200grams which is easy enough threw out the day i could try to add a bit more mass.

Its insane how much i eat and how little weight i am gaining, my calorie intake i am sure is completely crazy


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Right more oats for me, i am only eating about 100grams a day. I bet if i put that up to 200grams which is easy enough threw out the day i could try to add a bit more mass.
> 
> Its insane how much i eat and how little weight i am gaining, my calorie intake i am sure is completely crazy


If you write it all down in a spreadsheet and calculate it, it may be a lot less than you imagine.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

phenom82 said:


> You cant beat oat + whey for a weight gaining shake. Plus its cheap as chips. I put on just shy of 5 stone in 4 months, by eating as much as i possibly could and having about 4 oat shakes a day.


How was that weight distributed, in muscle, what was your body fat like before you added this 5 stone..

Im curious as my body fat is on my stomach,


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> If you write it all down in a spreadsheet and calculate it, it may be a lot less than you imagine.


i certainly had a shock when i did mine..


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> If you write it all down in a spreadsheet and calculate it, it may be a lot less than you imagine.


I have chap. Excel spread sheeted each day out 

High days at last count (modified diet since) was 4200 or there about. Low days at 2900.

At just 14 stone i thought that would be more than enough!

Once i finished latest excel its going to be posted on here to analysis properly mind


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd have guessed around 175lb at 8% before and around 25% after weighing 242lb. I put mass on everywhere, evenly. Sure, i added a lot of fat but also a lot of muscle and my strength went through the roof(well, for me anyway). In my shakes were around 230 grams of oats and 80 grams of whey.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> I have chap. Excel spread sheeted each day out
> 
> High days at last count (modified diet since) was 4200 or there about. Low days at 2900.
> 
> ...


Hate to break it to you mate, but that's not a lot of food. To me a lot is 6000cals+.

EDIT - low days at 2900? What are you cutting? If you're not gaining weight, stop eating in a deficit lol.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Hate to break it to you mate, but that's not a lot of food. To me a lot is 6000cals+.
> 
> EDIT - low days at 2900? What are you cutting? If you're not gaining weight, stop eating in a deficit lol.


Hey well i read a lot about the bodies metablism slowing down if you keep calories constantly high or whatever so every 3rd day try to change it a bit to keep it guessing so to speak.

+ 6000 calories+ i think id just put to much fat on to be honest.. surely at such a light weight? That would be an overkill for an office worker that dont move all day long till gym time?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Hate to break it to you mate, but that's not a lot of food. To me a lot is 6000cals+.
> 
> EDIT - low days at 2900? What are you cutting? If you're not gaining weight, stop eating in a deficit lol.


6000+ cals, that's a lot of food.

Reckon I'd have to have one of those monster breakfasts from that thread yesterday to get anywhere near that!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Hey well i read a lot about the bodies metablism slowing down if you keep calories constantly high or whatever so every 3rd day try to change it a bit to keep it guessing so to speak.
> 
> + 6000 calories+ i think id just put to much fat on to be honest.. surely at such a light weight? That would be an overkill for an office worker that dont move all day long till gym time?


less is more my friend.... 6000 cals may work for someone who has an active job/lifstyle...takes AAS, is 230-250 lbs ...whatever... it wont work for everyone and in the end you'd just get fat if it doesn't work as well as you'd thought

but if anything id stick at a slight over maintenance cals and then throw in a 500-1000 or so cals in to keep thngs fired up, *not *coming down in cals


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> Hey well i read a lot about the bodies metablism slowing down if you keep calories constantly high or whatever so every 3rd day try to change it a bit to keep it guessing so to speak.
> 
> + 6000 calories+ i think id just put to much fat on to be honest.. surely at such a light weight? That would be an overkill for an office worker that dont move all day long till gym time?


It's just that you made out you were eating huge amounts of food and gaining very little, only to reveal that you eat between 2900-4200 calories, which is nothing really. I don't understand. I'd understand if an ectomorph came on saying he has to eat 8000cals to gain 1lb every month (I know someone in a similar position), but you say you put on fat quite easily and have a fairly low calorie intake IMO, so I'm just saying it's not amazing how much you eat and how little you gain, cos you don't eat much at all.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

To be honest in GSleighs favour.... im 14 stone and eating about 4000 calories a day would be pushin it .... i would consider that as a very good eating day and id be stuffed !


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

stop being a vegitarian for starters you awkward guy lol. only joking, if youve got the cash, i have a few mates that reallly reallly rate sci mx lean grow... take like 3 a day or sumet, then live off cottage cheese, porrage, whole weat pasta, quarn (or whatever its called), almonds and peanut butter for the rest of your life lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> To be honest in GSleighs favour.... im 14 stone and eating about 4000 calories a day would be pushin it .... i would consider that as a very good eating day and id be stuffed !


Different people obviously just have different interpretations of what a lot of food is then. I, like Con have eaten upwards of 10k cals per sitting in the past, so 4k a day sounds like fcuk all to me. Obviously you need to figure out your limits, and I maintain weight at around 4200 cals with no cardio. However I'm cutting now, so when I'm leaner and a good 2-3st lighter this figure will likely be considerably less if I want to stay lean. But my idea of a lot of food is 6k plus. I start dieting at 3500cals usually.


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

oats are a def good food to putting weight on i also added peanut butter a bit hard to eat at first but 90-100 cals per tablespoon its worth it i went from 12.5 stone to 16 stone in 3-4 months ,.starting bulking again from monday and have to get 6000 - 8000 cals a day into me-hard work but should be worth it alot of oats and peanut butter also corned beef,salmon not so easy if your a veggy


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just a quick question... ive been added oats to myprotein shake for a few months now. Slowly gaining size..... i have casein protein before bed, should i be adding oats to this aswell?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Just a quick question... ive been added oats to myprotein shake for a few months now. Slowly gaining size..... i have casein protein before bed, should i be adding oats to this aswell?


i wouldt IMO your not going to need these carbs as your only sleeping therefore it could go to fat. i read a post by hacksi aswell on here that carbs at night 'reard growth hormone stimulation' released by your body in your sleep (i think)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Just a quick question... ive been added oats to myprotein shake for a few months now. Slowly gaining size..... i have casein protein before bed, should i be adding oats to this aswell?


Depends on your metabolism/ carb tolerance. You you have a fat metabolism and find it hard to gain fat? If so then carbs before bed are fine. However many people choose to have slow digesting protein and healthy fats before bed as apparently carbs taken in at this point are more likely to be stored as fat.

You should definitely be having carbs or fat with it though. Protein on it's own is just pointless when bulking - it's not a meal.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been adding oats to it,to be honest i dont gain fat easily.... but il start adding some peanut butter or olive oil to the night time shake from now one.


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

wow @ 6000 cals...im just starting bodybuilding and have decided to bulk..im aiming for 3000 cals, (im 170lb). i worked out i ate 2000-2500 cals, and since i have a more static job now ive put on nearly a stone in the past year...so if im adding weight at 2000-2500 with no exercise cals a day, i reckon 3000 should be good for a bulk...how can you eat 6000?, that would have to be really unhealthy like **** loads of meat no?


----------

